# Demasoni and Male Peacocks



## woadito (Feb 2, 2012)

I am thinking of converting my 55G tank into a Demasoni tank, however I have 3 male peacocks (german red, Baenschi and Sulfur Head) that I have grown attached to and do no wish to part with. Has anybody tried and had luck with mixing these?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I never have but would not recommend in a 55g. Possible another tank in your future?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

The demasoni would almost certainly stress the peacocks out to the point of illness or kill them outright.


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

i have a couple peacock in my tank with dems, it works, the demasonis went in first and grew out a bit and then later introduced the peacock but a slighlty larger one, but my tank is overstocked too that may help and an 85gal, but each fish is diff. and tanks too


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Vancitycam said:


> i have a couple peacock in my tank with dems, it works


How many years so far?


----------



## Corrupted (Jan 31, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Vancitycam said:
> 
> 
> > i have a couple peacock in my tank with dems, it works
> ...


Is it the aggression, or stress from the activity of the dems that concerns you? Just wondering, because it seems like the vast majority, if not all of their aggression tends to be directed at each other rather than other tank mates.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've had Cynotilapia sp. hara kill peacocks.

But that is another good point...I find even among mbuna a peaceful fish in a tank with a manic one will spawn less often.

But honestly...maybe there is a whole other world out there who combine them succesfully for 2 years or more. If we can collect enough success stories I might try it. :thumb:

Even my haps are too aggressive for my peacocks.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Corrupted said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Vancitycam said:
> ...


It is hard to predict what will happen now and in the future. There are many variables one of which is each fishes individual personality. Some peacocks do fine with the activity but some of the more timid do not. None of the peacocks do well against aggression. They are not made to handle the aggression like the sleek, compact and tough build of most mbuna.

I wouldn't take a chance. I learned the hard way many many years ago after watching a kenyi, johanni and some zebras slowly kill off all my peacocks and most of my haps. They all grew up together so I figured it was like puppies growing up with kittens. This was before the internet and had to rely on people at a LFS for all my research and what few books I had access to.


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

there are many variables that can play into it and me personaly only a matter of 4 months together in this tank with no problems with aggression or stressed fish not eating or nipped fins or hiding in the top corners or the usual signs....and since my dems are already spawned and holding something must be right :thumb: its a little early for them to do this normaly but its hard to tell how things will play out i may have to make adjustments later you just have to be prepared to spend way more to keep all the fish happy and healty

also ransom i have said before i have a friend whose parents owned a multi location ma n pa fish store for 25 years, he has seen my tank and we have talked about these non-issues unless things change and my tank has many nooks and cranys and sight blockers with as many fish as i have and their size when you walk by its hard to even see more than a few... but i can keep you posted if i have to buy another new tank to have just the peacocks in and leave my killers in the ballin display tank they are in now


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

Natural enemies would not recommend


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

true that is a good general rule of thumb lol buts lets wait to see what woadito says was the original concern, like corrupted said most of my dems aggresion is towards each other they dont even bother with the other fish but its still early


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Typically, this is going to be a bad mix for the Sulphurhead. The other two it is really going to depend on their personalities. I've kept demasoni with peacocks, but in a 6ft 125 gallon... and the peacocks were 5", while the demasoni were max 2.5". If you have BIG peacocks already, they should be ok, though I wonder if the smallish tank might be an issue.


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> But honestly...maybe there is a whole other world out there who combine them succesfully for 2 years or more. If we can collect enough success stories I might try it. :thumb:


Maybe the fish can sense a negative vibe from you and then go on the hunt, sometimes being positive and happily relaxed person yourself may tansfer to the fish? or just dogs and cats can pick this up


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > But honestly...maybe there is a whole other world out there who combine them succesfully for 2 years or more. If we can collect enough success stories I might try it. :thumb:
> ...


Maybe it's something in that Canadian Pacific coast water :thumb: makes for happy relaxed :fish: :lol:


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

hahaha a portion of my city gets its water from a natural artesian aquifer and im not sure what the water parameters are out of the tap but i know there is no chlorine so its not too bad to start with but buffer it and i think its good tank water, my dems are breeding already in this "too busy" or "undesirable mixed tank" and i know theres lots of weed no matter where i am so im chilled :lol: maybe somekind of transfer high haha but its all about happy healthy fish no matter what :thumb: you can mix them but be prepared for issues and buying new tanks but thats fine with me im not cheap :dancing:


----------

